# On line gaming



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just wondering really, does anyone actually do this? Can't help but think "why?" It's all computerised so no luck ever involved at all, can't actually "see" a real casino wheel, reel slot machines (i know they're rigged anyway  ) in fact real anything, so wondered why people play it, maybe I'm missing something 

If you do play, or know anyone who does, have they ever won?????


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Depends, poker is fine as your playing other people although the hands are computerised 

Other games I'm not willing to chuck money on, but I would assume they are still regulated with their programming so are still as fair as a live game 

But personally I like playing in the casino so prefer to save my money for the occasional night out

My brothers girlfriends brother makes a living off online poker somehow lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

In Casinos, I prefer the touch screen Roulette ( that uses a proper wheel ) to a "real" Roulette table, as I hate the drunken scrum to place chips that you get in UK casinos.



Makes it a lot easier to repeat bet too with the touch screen ones.



Slots are slots - real or virtual I think.



Always a real card table with real croupier and players - hate the virtual ones as its a big part of the game to read faces I think.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

In short no. Gambling against the house for me is more about the social / fun aspect than the actual gambling. I enjoy an occasional night in the casino, but don't play on-line.

I used to play a bit of on-line poker, but other things kind of edged it out.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I've only ever done it because if you spent £10 you got £35 from Quidco.


----------

